# Bee taking spilled syrup



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Be careful spilled syrup, can start robbing.


----------



## cnt (Jun 8, 2013)

Even if its closed in the inner cover?
Does robbing only apply if I have more than one hive? (I have only one)
I'm new to bee keeping so I appologize if these are silly questions.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

one hive may not be a problem. inside is not as bad. good luck and enjoy your bee's.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

No such thing as a silly question when it comes to beekeeping. 
Robbing can occur from a feral hive (or in my case) hives that I didn't know my neighbor (1/2 a mile away) had. lol
You'll be fine.... but I'd either make a nuc or start another hive.
Just good insurance is all.


----------



## cnt (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah. this is my first hive ever and its not even two weeks old so I don't think I'll have an opportunity to split it this season but if it survives winter the my plan is to split it in two. At this point I didn't want to buy two hives to prevent my self from duplicating mistakes and causing even more grief. But even after two weeks I've learned enough to understand why almost every book/website I've read says its a good idea to start with two.


----------

